# Lake Burton this Morning/Evening w/pics & videos



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 28, 2014)

Lisa and I got out this morning on Burton and did a little bass fishing and a little trout trolling. We both got what we wanted this morning. I wanted to catch a trout while trolling so we did that, then Lisa got tired of the trolling so we went bass fishing and Lisa caught a nice 5lb LM on a topwater Sammy I made in a blueback pattern. Lisa saw some bluebacks come up to the surface with that bass hot on their tails. She threw the Sammy right into the mix and the LM nailed it. This was Lisa's best topwater bass to date.The trout hammered a Sand Key deep diving crankbait. We also caught some smaller spots while trolling the crankbaits. Water is very clear and the surface temps are around 82-83 degrees. Here's a couple of pics and a video from this morning.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 28, 2014)

That's awesome man.


----------



## burtontrout (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey man,

 I am going to be up there Saturday morning! Maybe I will see you on the water. Nice post. Glad the trolling works, as it has been good to me too.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 28, 2014)

burtontrout said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I am going to be up there Saturday morning! Maybe I will see you on the water. Nice post. Glad the trolling works, as it has been good to me too.


Thanks for the info! We saw a few suspended fish right in front of the dam this morning and I suspected they were trout. I'd love to catch one of those. I caught the trout scrapping bottom with a crankbait in 25-30 feet early this morning. Once the sun got up there was some topwater action. Most were smaller fish but we did find some bigger LM pushing BB's up to the surface. Awesome Lake up here. We both like it.


----------



## burtontrout (Aug 28, 2014)

Great. Glad it helped. My wife just called and told me we will be spending the weekend up there. Cant wait. That lake is fantastic. In the evenings you can catch some great sunsets from the middle of the lake.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey Scoutin and Burtontrout, i'll be up as well.  What are you fishing out of?  I'll be down rigging baits in a white sea pro cc...flag me down.

That's quite a bucket mouth!


----------



## burtontrout (Aug 28, 2014)

Rabun, 
 I fish out of a Pontoon with 2 rod holders. Probably wont fish until Sunday morning. May take my kid to wildcat if the crowds are mild.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 28, 2014)

sounds good...I'll keep an eye out for you.  Good luck on Wildcat!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 28, 2014)

Rabun said:


> Hey Scoutin and Burtontrout, i'll be up as well.  What are you fishing out of?  I'll be down rigging baits in a white sea pro cc...flag me down.
> 
> That's quite a bucket mouth!


Rabun, we should be fishing early Sat. morning. We're fishing out of a little tan Lowes 17 ft Aluminum. I have big colorful oval decals on the sides. 

We went back out this evening and trolled the west side of the lake for an hour or so just trying to stay in the shade. Lisa was trolling a little U-rig and I stuck with the Sand Key crankbait. The crankbait caught 2 dink spots, a perch of some sort, and another decent trout.
Here's a little video of the trout this evening.


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Aug 28, 2014)

Great job Lisa and Jim, scouting the new waters is fun in its self. now targeting new species is fun as well, so great job you guys. Oh thanks Jim for catching me some bait for this fall...LOL


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 29, 2014)

Hyper Sniper said:


> Great job Lisa and Jim, scouting the new waters is fun in its self. now targeting new species is fun as well, so great job you guys. Oh thanks Jim for catching me some bait for this fall...LOL



Thanks Dan. I'll see if I can get a few bigger ones for your bait.

 We've driven up here for lunch on a Saturday at the marina a few times but we've never fished the lake till now. What a gorgeous place. Lisa is really liking all these multi-million dollar homes here around the lake. Everyone takes pride in their fancy boat docks. We launched next to the trout hatchery and checked it out. Pretty cool.

Funny how any other time I'd be running a big hook through the upper jaw of these trout and putting them on a planer board in hopes of a big striper. Those fertile Tennessee rivers are just up the road and I know of a  place that the big sow stripers would eat these trout in a heartbeat in late August.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice job Scoutin!  I'll be on the lookout for you.  I'd like to see you tie into a nice six pounder....that would bring you back for sure! Be a heck of a striper to gulp that one down


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 29, 2014)

Rabun said:


> Nice job Scoutin!  I'll be on the lookout for you.  I'd like to see you tie into a nice six pounder....that would bring you back for sure! Be a heck of a striper to gulp that one down



Rabun, a 6 pounder would be awesome! These trout up here are gorgeous. I caught a few more of the 1-2lb smaller variety this morning while trolling crankbaits and Lisa got a few more smaller bass on a little z-shad medium diver crankbait, but nothing as big as yesterday. 

Man, the topwater bass are going nuts up here. Some are very large, but with the clear water we're struggling to get them. We've thrown the kitchen sink at them but they are keying on smaller Bluebacks on the surface and you need to hit them right when they come up, or they are gone. We saw some larger trout getting into the surface action also. We're gonna hit it again late this evening and then early in the am.  Give us a shout in the am if you see us!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 29, 2014)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Rabun, a 6 pounder would be awesome! These trout up here are gorgeous. I caught a few more of the 1-2lb smaller variety this morning while trolling crankbaits and Lisa got a few more smaller bass on a little z-shad medium diver crankbait, but nothing as big as yesterday.
> 
> Man, the topwater bass are going nuts up here. Some are very large, but with the clear water we're struggling to get them. We've thrown the kitchen sink at them but they are keying on smaller Bluebacks on the surface and you need to hit them right when they come up, or they are gone. We saw some larger trout getting into the surface action also. We're gonna hit it again late this evening and then early in the am.  Give us a shout in the am if you see us!



Try a prop bait to see if you can't imitate one feeding. Or a popper.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 29, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Try a prop bait to see if you can't imitate one feeding. Or a popper.


Tried a prop bait and 2 different poppers. Tried underspins, swimbaits, plastics, dropshot, unweighted flukes, jerks, cranks and a whole host of other baits. This clear water makes it tough. As soon as you get the boat close to them they move off. I'm gonna break out the big Z9R Swimbait on em in the morning. I wouldn't mind catching a nice bass, but I'm more focused on trout. I probably wouldn't even mess with the bass if Lisa wasn't here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 29, 2014)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Tried a prop bait and 2 different poppers. Tried underspins, swimbaits, plastics, dropshot, unweighted flukes, jerks, cranks and a whole host of other baits. This clear water makes it tough. As soon as you get the boat close to them they move off. I'm gonna break out the big Z9R Swimbait on em in the morning. I wouldn't mind catching a nice bass, but I'm more focused on trout. I probably wouldn't even mess with the bass if Lisa wasn't here.



You really did throw the kitchen sink.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 29, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> You really did throw the kitchen sink.


Mike, Lisa has been trying everything in the box also. I wouldn't be trying so hard but I'll never hear the end of it if we go home with Lisa catching the biggest fish. I need a 6lber and I don't care if it's a bass, trout, striper, perch or walleye.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 29, 2014)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Mike, Lisa has been trying everything in the box also. I wouldn't be trying so hard but I'll never hear the end of it if we go home with Lisa catching the biggest fish. I need a 6lber and I don't care if it's a bass, trout, striper, perch or walleye.



Uh oh, it's one of those days. My wife still hasn't let me forget that her boss caught a bigger striper on one trip with me than she has in all of her trips. 

I left you a VM, give me a shout when you get back home.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 29, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Uh oh, it's one of those days. My wife still hasn't let me forget that her boss caught a bigger striper on one trip with me than she has in all of her trips.
> 
> I left you a VM, give me a shout when you get back home.


I got it. We'll do.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 29, 2014)

This evening I added a largemouth to the list of fish that have fallen to the crankbait on Burton. So far the sand key crankbait count is 4 trout, 5 spotted bass, 1 largemouth and a kicker perch. We're lookin for catfish and walleye tomorrow. Here's a video of the LM this evening.


----------



## suuntov (Aug 30, 2014)

Well done you two.   Keep catching!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 30, 2014)

suuntov said:


> Well done you two.   Keep catching!


Thanks Steve. If you haven't made a trip up to Burton yet, take it from me, it's worth the drive.

We just got back from Lake Burton after being there since Wednesday. This was my first trip up there to do some fishing and the lake didn't let us down. We really appreciate all the info ya'll gave us and it helped a lot. 

The trout fishing was awesome for me. Lisa....not so much. She broke a very nice trout off first thing this  morning and that kind set the tone for the morning, but all in all it was a great trip. I have to say that the bass fishing was pretty good and we saw some big ole bucket mouths while we were here. 

I was especially proud of Lisa and her largemouth. I explained to her earlier when the fish started surfacing, timing is the key. There's a very small window when the bass are whacking bait on top, you can slip a lure in and the bass will hit whatever is moving. We watched a few big bass surface in the distance and Lisa was just sitting on ready with the topwater bait dangling from the rod tip. I saw a fish surface right in front of the boat 10 yards from where Lisa was standing and she tossed it perfectly into the area the bass was chasing the blueback. She twitched it once and the bass turned on it. She held it steady and then twitched it one more time. All I saw was a boil and I looked up at her rod tip just as it doubled over. She put the hooks in him when I heard her drag go off and I watched the fish surface twice to shake the hook but he couldn't shake it. I knew that fish was coming in the boat. That right there made the whole trip worth it. If I hadn't caught a fish the whole time I was there, I would have still went home happy.......maybe.

Burton is a awesome lake and we can't wait to go back in the fall when the leaves are turning. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## FMBear (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats on a great trip to Burton and many congrats to Lisa on her personal best!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 31, 2014)

FMBear said:


> Congrats on a great trip to Burton and many congrats to Lisa on her personal best!


Thanks Fred. We appreciate all the info you gave us. When we come back in the fall, we're going to bring the big skiff so we can use live bait and have a little more room to fish. I'll bet the sunrise and sunsets are awesome when the leaves are turning and we can't wait to go back.


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Aug 31, 2014)

*Off Shore Tackle Side Planer Boards*



Scout'nStripers said:


> Tried a prop bait and 2 different poppers. Tried underspins, swimbaits, plastics, dropshot, unweighted flukes, jerks, cranks and a whole host of other baits. This clear water makes it tough. As soon as you get the boat close to them they move off. I'm gonna break out the big Z9R Swimbait on em in the morning. I wouldn't mind catching a nice bass, but I'm more focused on trout. I probably wouldn't even mess with the bass if Lisa wasn't here.



This may be a solution to your Clear Water problems. Give them a try. I use them when I am Walleye fishing on Lake Michigan at Big and Little Bay de Noc areas near Escanaba Michigan.

Off Shore Tackle Side Planer Boards

The Off Shore Tackle® Side Planers are ballasted to run effortlessly in rough and tough waters off of your rod line. The planer features a stationary flag, two OR19 releases, two 6/32 screws, 2 nylon nuts and one split ring. The Off Shore Tackle® Side Planer comes in both left and right models, and both are built to be stable and durable to result in increased performance on the water. 

FEATURES:


Runs effortlessly in tough waters off your rod line 
Durable and sturdy for better performance on the water 
Ballast keeps planer upright 
Stationary flag included 
2 OR19 releases, 2 6/32 screws, 2 nylon nuts 
1 split ring 
Instructions included 
Model: OR12 
Off Shore Tackle


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Aug 31, 2014)

Micropterus Salmoides said:


> This may be a solution to your Clear Water problems. Give them a try. I use them when I am Walleye fishing on Lake Michigan at Big and Little Bay de Noc areas near Escanaba Michigan.
> 
> Off Shore Tackle Side Planer Boards
> 
> ...


I saw those Offshore planer boards over at BP last time I was there. Pretty fancy price tag. I'll give it some thought. You're right, I shoulda brought my planer boards and gave it a shot. Good info.

You know, myself and a couple of my team members  had dinner and a few drinks with the owner of Offshore planers a few years back after a big striper tournament on lake Norman. He was an interesting little fella. He kinda inspired me to make my own planer boards. Been making them ever since.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 2, 2014)

Scoutin, it was nice meeting you and Lisa up on Burton this weekend.  Sounds like you had a great time and spent lots of quality time on the water...and you managed to put a few fish in the boat...what a bonus 

I ended the morning Saturday with 4 trout...all about 2 pounds.  Sunday morning my brother In Law Randy joined me and we caught three and a small bass.

Caught everything on the lower end of the lake with all but one coming off of that boat house I mentioned to you.  Caught all trout between 23-25 feet on pointer 65's in American Shad color trolled at 2.5 mph per the GPS about 80 feet behind the boat.

Did you happen to see the bald eagles this weekend while you were on the water?


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Sep 2, 2014)

Rabun said:


> Scoutin, it was nice meeting you and Lisa up on Burton this weekend.  Sounds like you had a great time and spent lots of quality time on the water...and you managed to put a few fish in the boat...what a bonus
> 
> I ended the morning Saturday with 4 trout...all about 2 pounds.  Sunday morning my brother In Law Randy joined me and we caught three and a small bass.
> 
> ...


It was good to meet you too Rabun. We really appreciate the info. Lisa broke a good one off in front of the boat house you told us about. We also had a few good whacks on our cranks, but didn't get hooked up. I realized that the trout hit the cranks better over a shallower bottom. If we were trolling for deeper suspended fish, the trout would run up and swipe at it but wouldn't take it. 
We did see the Bald Eagle and got some video and close up pictures of him. He was fishing the same area we were fishing in the evenings. 
Thanks again for the help Rabun! Maybe we'll see you up there again in the fall.


----------



## Louie B (Sep 2, 2014)

Great report and always enjoy seeing the videos!


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Sep 2, 2014)

Right back atcha Louie B.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds good Scoutin...always a good thing when you'r fishing with the eagles.

For sure let me know when you going up again.  I love fishing in the fall up there.  I don't catch as many but the views more than make up for it.

Tight lines


----------



## burtontrout (Sep 3, 2014)

Rabun,

 I think we crossed paths on Sunday Morning. I was headed out of the wildcat moccasin area. I past a white sea pro and I waved. I was on a tan Pontoon with my 2 kids and wife.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 3, 2014)

Darn sorry I missed you burton.  I was probably just coming in from fishing.  I spoke with a couple of guy's fishing out of a pontoon Sat morning thinking it might be you...they weren't.  Hope you had a great weekend and caught a few keepers.  Were you able to make it up to wildcat creek.


----------

